# Upgrade on Mac OSX using Leopard/Fusion/Ubuntu



## brianatthebeach

Hi,

Is anyone interested in how I used an image off of an Instantcake iso (you probably can use any tivo image) on Mac OS X Leopard running ubuntu under vmware's Fusion 2? Attached is a screenshot after doing an upgrade on a ptv300. Also successfully did a sony svr2000. I would think you can upgrade most any tivo using this method if you have usb drives that allow you to connect pata or sata drive internally.

Quick overview of what you need:
1 or 2 external USB drives boxes. Mine support pata or sata internally and connect to Mac via built in USB.
Ubuntu 8.04 iso probably 8.10 will work too for mounting as a virtual host in fusion 2
Gparted for formatting usb connected drives from within ubuntu
Mfstools 2.0 to be downloaded to your ubuntu virtual host
image of your tivo that you can drag and drop from your cd/dvd connected drive mounted iso to your ubuntu virtual host(ubuntu desktop)

Brian


----------

